# Minimum sump size?



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am new to salt water tanks and I am currently researching and planning out my 40 gallon reef tank. I have read that it is best to get the biggest sump possible, which makes perfect sense. I also read that for a reef tank, the sump should be at least 20% of the size of the main tank. With only 19 inches by 29 inches to work with in my stand. I was thinking about getting the Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Reef Sumps RS-75, which would be a good sump because it would fit under my tank and leave a possibility of sqeezing in a bucket for an ATO. The sump is 18" by 10" which would leave my with about an 11" by 18" area for the ATO tank. The sump sounds like a good bang for the buck. It has room for the skimmer I plan to get, Coralife Super Skimmer, and hopefully will still have room for a heater and return pump. Do you guys feel that this sump will be a good investment or should I go with the next size up, 20 gallons.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i think the 10 gallon would be plenty for just a sump. If u were going with a refugium u would need more, but not with just sumps. The reason for bigger sumps is that the tank will have more volume which makes it more stable, but i dont feel like 10 gallons will make much of a difference, and it leaves u with some extra space.


----------

